# Boiled Chicken?



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hello Everyone......I have just been wondering about something and decided to ask about it. We buy NB duck and potato for our crew....But they don't eat it very well.....So I've started boiling chicken leg quarters and picking the meat off for them....Usually I give it to them with steamed carrots or green beans....They looooove that....Now I've had to start giving them that everyday because they won't eat the dog food at all anymore. I'm afraid they're missing some vitamins or something from the dogfood. Do yall think eating boiled chicken everyday is bad for them?*

* Hugs, Blanche*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chicken everyday isn't bad. And home cooking is probably the best thing you can do, but just chicken and some veg isn't enough. There are a multitude of threads about home cooking here. Here is one you can start with.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ookers-can-you-please-post-what-you-feed.html
If you decide home cooking is more than you can deal with (like me) there are a number of great diets out there that allow you to mix in your own protein and the rest is all there. Kibble is my least favorite diet.


----------



## Bine (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, I am new, its my first post here.
I am cooking chicken, beef, heart and gizzards with some rice or pasta,
plus vegetable like carrotts, bell pepper, apples (fresh).
Since I am cooking she doensn´t like dry food anymore.
But I think its a much better way to feed them, more healthy.


----------

